# Good ole water droplets.



## ADavis85 (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd tried this a few times before without much luck. But, I found a simple tutorial that required no external flashes...and I went to it. I used my newly acquired Minolta 35-70/4 on Macro Mode for these. I want to try again, maybe with different colors etc...plus I want to work on my timing. ~100 shots, these were the best two.

Think I got a pretty good one here...





Hi-Res Version Here

This one I did a little more with the colors in GIMP. Played with yellows, reds and blues a bit more. Turned out rather nice.




Hi-Res Version Here


How I did it:


White bowl as a base
Yellow bowl on top - filled with water
Blue lid behind for color contrast
Turn sink on to SUPER low - about a drop every two seconds
Macro mode on 35-70f/4 lens
Manual focus on Spatula where drops are hitting
Set stock flash to -2EV
Set White Balance to 'Florescent +4'
SNAP, dang. SNAP, dang. SNAP, dang. SNAP, dang. SNAP, dang. SNAP, dang. SNAP, dang. SNAP, dang. SNAP, dang.
SNAP.........SWEEEEEET!!!!!  

Here's the rig:


----------



## jwbryson1 (Sep 2, 2011)

So simple but such great results!  Did you have overhead lighting? How was this lit?

I like the colors.

I've done this kind of photo before with water, oil and a colorful shirt, but never the water drops.  What do you think of this type of shot?


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 2, 2011)

Not bad... you've got the basics of capturing the drops, but now you need to get the shot more on plane with the water, instead of looking down into the bowl.  With that set-up, bringing the bowl higher isn't going to give your drip much velocity, and you won't have much reaction time for shooting, so I recommend one of these....


Amazon.com: Zoo Med Little Dripper: Kitchen & Dining

You can put a small piece of aquarium air line tubing on the end of it, it has an adjustable valve for drip rate, and you can hang it where (and how high) you want.  Great to play with for just a few $$.


----------



## ADavis85 (Sep 2, 2011)

jwbryson1 said:


> So simple but such great results!  Did you have overhead lighting? How was this lit?
> 
> I like the colors.
> 
> I've done this kind of photo before with water, oil and a colorful shirt, but never the water drops.  What do you think of this type of shot?


Thanks! The shot was lit with the stock on-board flash and a light over the sink. 

The shots with the oil and the colors is sweet. Reminds me of something that would be on like a 70's disco album cover lol. Very cool.



Phranquey said:


> Not bad... you've got the basics of capturing the drops, but now you need to get the shot more on plane with the water, instead of looking down into the bowl.  With that set-up, bringing the bowl higher isn't going to give your drip much velocity, and you won't have much reaction time for shooting, so I recommend one of these....
> 
> 
> Amazon.com: Zoo Med Little Dripper: Kitchen & Dining
> ...


Thanks for the tips. Personally (and I appreciate the critique, not arguing) I liked the angle here. I felt it lent some depth to the bowl...which I enjoyed mainly because the pattern on the flatware resembles that of the rippled water. I plan on doing this again, for sure so I'll try lowering the tripod a bit more. As I can't get the bowl lower without having the camera looking down a bunch, I may very well give that little bucket a try.


----------



## kundalini (Sep 2, 2011)

ADavis85 said:


> Thanks for the tips. Personally (and I appreciate the critique, not arguing) I liked the angle here. I felt it lent some depth to the bowl...which I enjoyed mainly because the pattern on the flatware resembles that of the rippled water. I plan on doing this again, for sure so I'll try lowering the tripod a bit more. As I can't get the bowl lower without having the camera looking down a bunch, I may very well give that little bucket a try.


You may prefer the angle of view now, but TBH, it is typical and boring.  Phranquey is on track with the tip.

I would also suggest to move your setup to the tub in the bathroom.  You should be able to have more room to work with, especially the distance from subject to background.  Increasing this distance can have a dramatic effect on your results.  I use a two-step ladder to elevate the reservoir and drill a hole in the cap of a plastic bottle to be the source of the drops.  Some people prick a hole in a ziplock bag.  With a remote shutter release in one hand and your source in the other..... squeeze, shoot.  Rinse and repeat as necessary.


----------



## ADavis85 (Sep 2, 2011)

kundalini said:


> You may prefer the angle of view now, but TBH, it is typical and boring.  Phranquey is on track with the tip.
> 
> I would also suggest to move your setup to the tub in the bathroom.  You should be able to have more room to work with, especially the distance from subject to background.  Increasing this distance can have a dramatic effect on your results.  I use a two-step ladder to elevate the reservoir and drill a hole in the cap of a plastic bottle to be the source of the drops.  Some people prick a hole in a ziplock bag.  With a remote shutter release in one hand and your source in the other..... squeeze, shoot.  Rinse and repeat as necessary.


I completely understand the tips, and I'm certain that he/she knows what their talking about. And I'm sure you're right...and I'm certain that it's my green-ness talking there, but I like it. 

The tub is certainly a great idea, but my tripod won't get that low. I'll figure something out. Thanks for the tips, again!


----------



## Phranquey (Sep 2, 2011)

I never said I dis-liked it, but I think a lower perspective is more appealing....

I (that would be a HE) went and dug up this old thread for illustration:

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-help-myself-lafotos-infection-continues.html


----------



## kundalini (Sep 2, 2011)

ADavis85 said:


> .......And I'm sure you're right...and I'm certain that it's my green-ness talking there, but I like it. .....







































It just gives a different perspective.


----------

